
Ask HN: Engineering leaders, what blogs/podcasts do you regularly go back to? - Sukayna
Solid resources that continuously bring you value and help you move forward in your job, and that have earned your trust over time.
======
staysaasy
If you work in SaaS, [http://saastr.com/](http://saastr.com/) is invaluable.

------
caseyscottmckay
Software Engineering Daily and Software Engineering Radio for podcasts.

